# Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th - Phoenix AZ



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I met with Mike Jaffey today, and we decided to have our first ever USACI even at the Second Skin warehouse to benefit One Step Beyond; a vocational school for developmentally disabled adults.

*When:* 
_October 17th, 2009_
_Registration opens at 10 am_
_Event starts at Noon_

*Where:*
_Second Skin_
_3611 W. Cambridge Ave._
_Phoenix AZ 85009_

Click here for Map Quest Location: Second Skin Location


We have 9 weeks to plan it, but so far, here is what we have in mind.

-Live DJ - Booked - Playing (not spinning) all types of music, taking requests, engaging the crowd etc.

-Catering - Food & drinks will be catered by One Step Beyond. They just bought a hotdog cart and are set up to do small events like this. All profit goes directly to the school to help pay for everything from books, to teacher salaries to Special Olympics events and much more.

-Raffles - Prizes are going to be raffled off every 30 minutes. We are calling up all of our industry friends, looking for some product to give away, but if need be, Second Skin will give away a product every 30 minutes to fill the voids

-Contests - We will be having a few different crowd participation contests that will lead to more Product/Prizes to be given away

As of now I have a commitment for a product giveaway from Digital Designs for a single 510a

I just got off the phone with Buzz Thompson, (the guy in all the Second Skin videos) and he is going to make the trip all the way from Tampa Bay Florida to Phoenix Arizona to be at the show! He stay will be brief but he is excited to come, and I am excited to have him.


More information will be announced as we get close to the show.
Thanks for your attention, and we hope to see all you Arizona guys out at the event!

ANT
www.secondskinaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

sounds awsome man, if I was close I would come to watch


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

I'll be there


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

I'll be there as well.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*



Goindef154 said:


> I'll be there





mikey7182 said:


> I'll be there as well.


 
Glad to hear it guys!
If you have any ideas on how to spread the word let me know.
I'd hate to throw this party and have 10 cars show up.

The more the better!

ANT


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

I know nothing about USACi, but I would assume there will be some SQ for this and not just the knuckledraggers?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

Saw on another forum that this event will be SPL only.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*



atsaubrey said:


> Saw on another forum that this event will be SPL only.


For whatever reason this USACI guy in this territory does not hold SQ events. We might have to figure something out on our own..

ANT


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*



DIYMA said:


> For whatever reason this USACI guy in this territory does not hold SQ events. We might have to figure something out on our own..
> 
> ANT


SQ would be more the reason I would want to go, although it would be fun to see a few SPL vehicles. I wonder if we could get a judge or two to come out...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

Ant might want to contact Todd and see if he would do a show there, heck I would come out to judge if needed.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

That would be great Aubrey
Lets talk and see what we can come up with

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

Bill at www.knukonceptz.com has commited to sending us a couple of 4 guage amp kits and some promot items for the Raffles.

Great news!

ANT


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

Man I can't wait for this, people are talking about it on all the forums this should be pretty big.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*



Goindef154 said:


> Man I can't wait for this, people are talking about it on all the forums *this should be pretty big*.


 
I hope so...
I am going to call up the city and see if we can block off the street and make it a very nice event.. We shall see...

If you have any ideas on how to help promote, please let us know!
ANT


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

Holy crap I am there!!! Somehow the email you sent out from Second Skin landed in my spam folder. Lucky I check everything before I delete it!

T


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

Glad to hear it!

Be sure to bring a friend... or 5

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

You coming ClineSelect?

ANT


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*



DIYMA said:


> You coming ClineSelect?
> 
> ANT


I'll drag him out. Maybe we can rent a 26' Uhaul and load up his 8" midbass collection to show off.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*

Sundownz Audio has decided to send us some product to give away as well!
Thinks are starting to add up!

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

website is up

Second Skin Audio Presents a USACI Event 10-17-09


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*



DIYMA said:


> That would be great Aubrey
> Lets talk and see what we can come up with
> 
> ANT


According to the website there is a section on SQ rules? Does that mean there is going to be an SQ competition as well?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Second Skin - USACI Event - October 17th*



munkeeboi83 said:


> According to the website there is a section on SQ rules? Does that mean there is going to be an SQ competition as well?


THose rules are the sanction USACI rules.
Unfortunately, the guy that holds the events here in the south west is unwilling to hold SQ events. EVER.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Handcrafted Car Audio in Mesa AZ is going to set up a booth and will be donating a free install of some products that Ultra Subs is giving away.
Ultra Subs will be sending us a couple subs and and amp.
Drift Mode has also stepped up and will supplying us with a couple of fender covers. Great for protecting the fenders of the car while workingo n the engine!

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

We just met with the city today to get the permit to block off the street for the car show. There seems to be a lot involved but we aer slowly chipping away at it.
ANT


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ant, doesnt seem like alot of love for this one but I will say I am excited about this one. Can't wait to come over and show off the SQ side of the hobby! I am so looking forward to this!


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^ Is it gonna be SQ as well. I thought only SPL. Either way I'm about 99.9% sure ill be there.... I'm going to have fun the next few weekends. Just when u thought i couldn't add more damp pro to my car. Gonna have fun with the firewall/fenders


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

We just got word back from the City.
They approved our application to block off the street.
We have the barricades coming in on the Friday before the show, as well as the portable toilets, table & chairs and a few other things.

To park within the barricaded street area and "show" your car in the car show, is going to require a donation to the One Step Beyond Foundation. Maybe $10 per car, or whatever you feel like giving.

To get metered in the Usaci contest is going to cost $20. This money does not go to the charity. That all goes to the Usaci guy.

Only cars that enter the show will be getting metered. So, if you want your car entered, it will cost you $20 + a small donation.

If anyone has any questions you can call me directly
623-533-8193

Thanks so much for your consideration!

ANT


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

Got the day off of work!


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

aww tempe ur cardomain is empty

see you guys there. look out for the pink RE


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah the bastards wiped everything I had there. Luckily all my text was backed up in MS Word. Someday I'll get it all up and updated from what it was. Lots of links were dead.

T


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Up at 5 am.. On the way to pick up Buzz and Casey.
Going to be a great show today!

ANT


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I am expecting loads of pictures. Maybe even a hosted walk through from Buzz.*


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am soo bummed about this. Woke up at 3am Friday morning and tried to come home and nap so I could drive all night (8-9 hours) and I just couldnt do it. Now I am sitting here knowing I am missing a great event. Even looked for a flight going out this morning but $488 was the cheapest  My life sucks today.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> I am soo bummed about this. Woke up at 3am Friday morning and tried to come home and nap so I could drive all night (8-9 hours) and I just couldnt do it. Now I am sitting here knowing I am missing a great event. Even looked for a flight going out this morning but $488 was the cheapest  My life sucks today.


*I am stuck out here, getting the occasional text or picture from Mark.*


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

denim you should have come out to hang out at the SSA table!


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

Tempe said:


> denim you should have come out to hang out at the SSA table!


I agree, it was a great turn out and great to meet so many of you from the forums.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

SSaudio said:


> I agree, it was a great turn out and great to meet so many of you from the forums.


Definitely agree. It was great meeting Mark and a few of the guys running SSA gear. Bob Morrow was there obviously and his truck sounded great. Lots of other great guys with great knowledge, experience, tuning tips, etc. and it was great to pick their brains. There were a lot of great looking installs and sweet rides that were a little intimidating pulling up in a stock-looking S10. I had to convince the guy at the gate to let me in! Maybe I'll paint a dragon down the side for next time.  Thanks again to everyone that helped put this together. Let's do it again soon!


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> I am soo bummed about this. Woke up at 3am Friday morning and tried to come home and nap so I could drive all night (8-9 hours) and I just couldnt do it. Now I am sitting here knowing I am missing a great event. Even looked for a flight going out this morning but $488 was the cheapest  My life sucks today.


 
We missed you man!
It was a great show.
We did not take many pics, but Buzz and Casey from www.floridaSPL.com filmed the entire event.
The video will be up in a couple of weeks. As pics come in from the attendees, I'll get them loaded


ANT


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

The show was awesome ant. Ant is an awesome dude if you guys haven't met him in person. Overall it was a great show and my hat goes to ant for doing it all for charity and more so for all the things he gave out, my sincerest thanks man!!

Regarding pics we got a couple but not much. in between lunch and the time i spent helping the cars i didn't have much time left over. It was a hot ass day thou you would think i would be used to it living in NM but the heat of phoenix kicked my ass. It was fun as hell thou.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Glad you had such a good time Jacob!
Thanks for coming out.
What did you guys do after the show?
We went out for Italian.

ANT


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

hell ya i'm glad i went. wouldn't have missed it for the world

funny thing is we had italian too... long story short i let the 2 customer cars we had show up have the gift card for dinner (i think they ordered pizza for the 4 of them) and me and john drove to Tucson and his mom had some homemade lasagna ready for us.


----------



## Lnh (Mar 24, 2009)

Ant, thanks for hosting the show, it was really fun! It was great to meet everyone, especially some more people from the local scene.

From what I heard the judge saying there were 41 cars entered in the competition...and it looked like about 50 or so showed up.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Expect to see some pics pretty soon, but in the mean time, a couple of Aftermath guys posted some videos
Here they are:


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

A few more videos came in


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Anyone know how to get a hold of the guy in the red chevy pickup with red wheels?


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

none of my guys sorry


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Video is up!
Buzz and casey did a great job. Please sign in to youtube and leave a comment!






ANT


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

w00t


----------



## SSaudio (Jan 22, 2008)

website is now updated with results, pics and video!

Results & Photos


----------

